# Need advice.....tap into city water/sewer?



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

*Need opinions.....pros/cons of city water/sewer?*

I need to hook into the gas line through my utility for a new furnace. The water hook-in is nearby and would run same trench (but stepped). So I decided that it wouldn't hurt to get quotes for all three since all the machinery will be there anyways. 

Quote #1 came in at about $10,000 for all three, not including the $4,500 township tap in fee for water/sewer. I'm waiting on quote #2 and #3. My old place is surrounded by new construction, but I guess because of the distance to the house, they didn't make the PO's tap in. The gas/water are 150ft to back curb at the back of the house. Sewer is 130ft to front curb...so they can be done independently.....either way it's two trenches.

Now I'm weighing the pro's and con's of tapping in....right now it's just me, but I'm considering getting 1 - 2 roommates.

*Pro's*:
-No more worrying about water pump failing.
-Not having to worry about the septic. 
-No more rotten egg smell from hot water heater. (I have a green sand filter, but new HW still smells).
-Can have 2 more roomates with worrying about well or septic.
-Already mentioned but.....if I decide to rent out the whole house, I won't need to worry about tank pumps or well failing (probably important for a family)

*Con's:*
-Large tap-in fee
-Haven't had any issues with water (except smell) or sewer. Could easily get a $1000 Marathon tank (plastic) to help with smell.
-Not much savings with doing gas/sewer/water...only $600 off to do all three.
-Money could go any of the other ten million projects I have.

So am I over thinking this?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Do they have low or no interest finance options? How long will you be living there? Will they eventually mandate it anyway?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You failed to mention the cost of the city water and sewer---

I live at the edge of town--well and septic here---My electric bill is my water and sewer cost.

The pumps last me about 12 to 15 years, septic maintenance is almost nothing.

I hope that the village never trys to annex this neighborhood. 

I like the bills the way they are.-----If your system is failing--go for it--other wise --if it aint broke don't fix it.---Mike---


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

Jim F said:


> Do they have low or no interest finance options? How long will you be living there? Will they eventually mandate it anyway?


No low interest or financing. Have to pay before I can get permits. Contractors won't start until that's taken care of.

How long will I be living there? No idea :no: Reason is I'm looking at an overseas position at work (that spans several years). And if I get it, ideally I'd like to sell the house (and get company assistance). However, the house is really old (100+ I'm told) that my only option might be to rent it out completely. What's more is I have a complete acre (with trees lol) in a neighborhood where .25 lots are the norm. I got a lot of land and a lot of house for the price.

They won't mandate it....well not that I know of. The new neighborhood was built around 1996 - 1998, so that's when the sewer and water came around. They weren't forced to tap in then, but the township left a tap tee for sewer and water near the curbs for me.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> You failed to mention the cost of the city water and sewer---
> 
> I live at the edge of town--well and septic here---My electric bill is my water and sewer cost.
> 
> ...


Sorry, the township fees are $4500 for sewer and water. Utility handles the gas hook in (which I need 100%....50yr old furnace is dead).

My electric bill right now is $50'ish per month not including heat or A/C (really don't have either). My Culligan green sand water filter is $35/month. 

My water usage is minimal and so is septic. PO's pumped it every year on the advice of the septic company (go figure). But a 500gal tank can probably last me several years. Side note: after I moved in I noticed the downspouts were tapped into the septic. I disconnected them and pushed away from the house with extenders.

I'm thinking septic/well might be too much for roommates or rent out completely.


----------

